# Wild Roots - nano with Sakura and Snow White shrimp



## alex08 (16 Dec 2013)

Hello everyone,
Here is one of my nano tanks, low tech without CO2 or fertilizers and T8 lighting.
This pic is a bit old but you get the idea :





30x30x30 cm
JBL Manado, some wood and plants : Fissidens fontanus, Bolbitis heudelotti, Microsorum pteropus mini, Cryptocoryne wendtii green and brown, Java moss, Tiger lotus and some surface plants.
Livestock : Sakura shrimp, Snow White Shrimp, Anentome helena, Melanoides tuberculata, Otocinclus.

For over a year the tank had a lot of Sakura shrimp and now i figured i'd like to see another "color" with them, so i brought some Snow White (Caridina cantonensis sp. Golden Bee).
There is no problem in keeping them in the same tank because one is Neocaridina and the other is Caridina.

Some shrimp pics :






























































A lot more pics to come.


----------



## alex08 (17 Dec 2013)

Some more shrimp pics :


----------



## Alastair (17 Dec 2013)

Very nice little tank. Cosy looking


----------



## alex08 (17 Dec 2013)

Thanks a lot, Alastair.


----------



## Kevin PC (18 Dec 2013)

Very nice nano tank but unfortunately I could not see the pics following.


----------



## alex08 (18 Dec 2013)

Kevin, i don't know why, i can see them just fine.


----------



## Samuran (18 Dec 2013)

Pictures are amazing, all the ones in the first post are just red crosses tho (don't work)


----------



## alex08 (18 Dec 2013)

Samuran, i still can't figure what is the problem with my posts. I opened this thread with 3 different browsers and had no problems (IE, Google Chrome and Firefox).




high resolution


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Dec 2013)

I can see all the pics fine. Lots of lovely shrimp


----------



## alex08 (18 Dec 2013)

_Banana leaves fever_




high resolution






high resolution


----------



## martinmjr62 (18 Dec 2013)

Alex, lovely shrimp, fantastic photos

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Kevin PC (19 Dec 2013)

Alex,I can see the pics totally right now in my office where the exchange server located in HongKong,probably there is something wrong with my laptop or network at home,cosy looking,lovely shirmp,cute livestock,in one word,fantastic

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## alex08 (20 Dec 2013)

Glad you guys can see them well. 
































_Sakura and Snow White face to face :_




high resolution


----------



## alex08 (27 Dec 2013)

high resolution



high resolution



high resolution






















Full view of the tank :


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (27 Dec 2013)

Really nice healthy looking clean set up!Have you had any issues with Manando substrate pushing up TDS or other problems?I am using it currently in a small 20L shrimp tank,so just intrested on your view.How do your Snow Whites get on with your Sakura and are you able to breed them.Cheers Mark.


----------



## alex08 (27 Dec 2013)

Hello Mark,

No problems so far with Sakura shrimp, they're breeding like rabbits. Snow Whites i only have them for 1 month now and they're pretty small.
I hope to see babies maybe in February or March. 
Sakura and Snow Whites get along just fine, eat together, so no need to worry.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (27 Dec 2013)

Alex it looks like you have loads of baby shrimp!They must be very happy with their tank conditions,well done mate!Any idea on your TDS,PH,GH?What kind of water changes or maintainence do you do on your tank?Cheers Mark


----------



## alex08 (27 Dec 2013)

Here are some test results :

--NO3 - 20 (maybe lower now ; can get higher because of the number of shrimps growing)
--NO2 - 0
--KH - 10
--PH - 7,2
--Cl - 0

I do a 30-40% water change every week and i'm using a conditioner, recomended dose.


----------



## alex08 (29 Dec 2013)

Sakura shrimp meal time :


----------



## alex08 (3 Jan 2014)

Another set of pics :


----------



## alex08 (9 Jan 2014)

high resolution













_Child care at its best_


----------



## Deano3 (9 Jan 2014)

amazing pictures and close ups well done


----------



## alex08 (11 Jan 2014)

Thanks a lot, Dean. 





































high resolution


----------



## alex08 (12 Jan 2014)




----------



## Alastair (12 Jan 2014)

Fantastic shots alex. Any of the snow whites??


----------



## Edvet (13 Jan 2014)

Looks as if there are some red "bugs" in your tank


----------



## alex08 (13 Jan 2014)

Hy guys, here we go with some new pics :




high resolution












high resolution






high resolution



high resolution
_Steps :_



high resolution


----------



## alex08 (16 Jan 2014)

high resolution



high resolution



high resolution


----------



## alex08 (17 Jan 2014)




----------



## alex08 (20 Jan 2014)

high resolution



high resolution




Dinner is served :


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2014)

Great shrimp, those sakuras are lovely  nice photos


----------



## alex08 (23 Jan 2014)

Thank a lot, Paulo.


----------



## alex08 (24 Jan 2014)

high resolution


----------



## alex08 (28 Jan 2014)

high resolution



high resolution


----------



## alex08 (29 Jan 2014)

Flash on, shrimps are ready, a new photo for you guys :




high resolution


----------



## alex08 (31 Jan 2014)




----------



## simon86 (31 Jan 2014)

wow!!!


----------



## Jason King (1 Feb 2014)

Amazing collection of photos 

Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (3 Feb 2014)

Thanks a lot you guys. I'll keep them coming. 




high resolution


----------



## alex08 (5 Feb 2014)

_Snow White babies on the way_
_

_
high resolution


----------



## alex08 (8 Feb 2014)

_Another happy mother_
_


_
_

_
_

_
_A small chat_
_

_


----------



## alex08 (10 Feb 2014)

_Big or small, there is dinner for all_


----------



## alex08 (13 Feb 2014)

_3rd piece of the puzzle, the 3rd barried Snow White_
_

_


----------



## alex08 (17 Feb 2014)

_Happy Meal _


----------



## alex08 (23 Feb 2014)




----------



## GlenFish (23 Feb 2014)

Nice shots, what camera are you using? Have you had baby shrimps from the snow whites yet? I wonder if you'll get any CRS babies from them......


----------



## alex08 (24 Feb 2014)

Glen, it's a Benq DC C1255, always in macro mode. 
I'm waiting for the Snow white babies too, haven't come out yet.


----------



## alex08 (26 Feb 2014)

_Snow White





_


----------



## alex08 (9 Mar 2014)

So happy, Snow White babies finally came out of the jungle :


----------



## alex08 (14 Mar 2014)




----------



## alex08 (21 Mar 2014)

_Close up


_


----------



## alex08 (24 Mar 2014)




----------



## alex08 (2 Apr 2014)




----------



## alex08 (11 Apr 2014)

Red, red, red!


----------



## alex08 (1 May 2014)




----------



## alex08 (10 May 2014)




----------



## alex08 (13 May 2014)




----------



## alex08 (25 May 2014)




----------



## alex08 (1 Jun 2014)




----------



## alex08 (7 Jun 2014)




----------



## alex08 (21 Jun 2014)




----------



## alex08 (25 Jun 2014)

high resolution

Close up :


----------



## Sebastian Costin (28 Jun 2014)

God job, Alex!


----------



## alex08 (5 Jul 2014)

Thanks a lot, Sebastian!
Good luck with your new setup. 

_Anentome helena baby attacking a Melanoides tuberculata baby_


----------



## alex08 (18 Jul 2014)

_Face 2 face


_


----------



## alex08 (29 Jul 2014)

Sakura S Grade - Male


click pic for full size


----------



## alex08 (8 Aug 2014)




----------



## alex08 (23 Aug 2014)

_Caridina cf. breviata 'Hummel' / Caridina sp. Hummel_


----------



## alex08 (30 Aug 2014)

_Sakura Red shrimp (grad SS)



Snow White shrimp



Caridina sp. Hummel






_


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (30 Aug 2014)

how you keep your moss from algae, because mine even in a nano tank gets a green hair algae..


----------



## alex08 (30 Aug 2014)

I do have some cladophora here and there, but i take them out quickly. I think maintenance is the key. I rarely does ferts or Easy Life Easy Carbo in shrimp tanks.
You should also have in mind looking after the filters and hours of lighting per day.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

Hi Alex, Wonderful photos


----------



## haytch (31 Dec 2014)

Hats off -  Great photography and a really healthy tank and occupants - I am inspired , thankyou.


----------



## alex08 (1 Jan 2015)

Thank you both, Roy and haytch. 

_Caridina sp. "Hummel"_


----------



## alex08 (14 Jan 2015)




----------



## X3NiTH (14 Jan 2015)

Is that a piece of Ebi Dama Special by any chance?

It's quire good at gathering a hungry crowd (that's if they like it, bit like marmite), thing I like about it most is it lasts a while and doesn't break down quickly like pellets do.


----------

